# Marketplace access notification



## Pekwah1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi admins,

Just a quick one...
Once you've decided I'm not a threat to society or a scammer from Nigeria, do we receive some kind of notification to let us know we're allowed to look at classifieds or will I need to just keep checking?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Andy, Keep checking, it may sooner than you think. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------

